# ******* Blinds Offers New Revolutionary Gravity Feeder



## AT News

******* Blinds Offers New Revolutionary Gravity Feeder
New T-Post Feeder is the best-designed, flexible and affordable feeder on the market

Lamar, MO- ******* Blinds, the premium manufacturer fiberglass hunting blinds, is very excited to now be offering The ******* T-Post Feeder, a revolutionary gravity feeder that is practical, flexible and affordable. 
The T-Post Feeder, which is constructed of tough, durable, heavy duty all weather molded polyethylene, features a unique V-Groove in the back that allows for easy mounting to a fencing t-post. In addition, the feeder also features a concave back that allows for mounting to a tree or wooden post (T-Post & Ratchet Straps not included). Continuing upon its theme of versatility, the height can be adjusted based on how far the t-post is driven into the ground.
Whether feeding corn, or protein pellets, the T-Post Feeder, with easy to remove cover, takes minimal effort to fill while standing on the ground. The T-Post feeder will hold up to 80 lbs. of corn. In addition, the large 4” x 5” feeding mouth, makes it easy for deer to consume the feed and nutrients they need. The ******* T-Post Feeder has an MSRP of $119.99 and is Proudly Made in the USA.
For more information about the ******* T-Post Feeder visit: http://www.redneckblinds.com/*******-t-post-tree-gravity-feeder.php
*Patent Pending
About ******* Blinds
******* Blinds is a division of ******* Outdoor Products LLC, For more information on ******* Blinds call 877.523.9986 or visit www.redneckblinds.com. 

AT NEWS


----------

